# Walking my Sand Snake



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It is a beautiful day here in Southern Nevada so I took my latest Star-ship out to bust some seed pods. This one i call the Sand Snake lithe, supple and lethal.  I know this is a rotten thing to do when most of you are freezing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love watching you shoot your starships, Roger!
It almost makes me feel like I'm there instead of here where it's 10 below zero :O


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, what a view


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"nice" weather will be here soon enough friend, no worries


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty rotten of you all right!!! I do love the desert. I sometimes get down to the Las Vegas area ... always head out to the desert ... can't stand the city.

Lovely shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great video. Wonderful starship, I really like how slender it is. Thanks.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love warm! Great shooting, Roger. I love your starships


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice video Roger, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

So, so beautiful!!!!

Nature, sun, the desert solitude and a slingshot ...who could ask for more!!!

Thank you so much for sharing!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Having fun AND helping Mother Nature propagate her plants !

I love the new shooter...so elegant and light


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Roger, thank you for this video. I enjoyed the video content. To name a few; s*uper thin, super light* :thumbsup:, watching you shoot your natural environment targets, and that you gave us a good unhurried look at the beautiful scenery?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, and the modified walking stick (ski pole?), now doubling as a camera "uni"pod.


----------

